# Keen Kutter K7 & K8 Question



## Micks26 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys,

Long time lurker, finally joined and making my first post. Getting out of the military and can finally get my woodworking shop up and running. I was able to pick up a bunch of hand planes off a guy (restoration pictures coming later!) mostly Stanley Baileys and a 608. He threw in a K7 and a K8 that need some work/parts. See pictures.

Is there a good place to obtain parts for these Keen Kutters or parts for planes in general? I understand that the K series are basically bedrocks but Ebay hasnt been very useful. Thanks

K7:





K8:


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I clicked on one of the pics and it took me to Flckr or some such place. What's the deal?


----------



## Micks26 (Apr 13, 2015)

I posted the pictures using Flickr. Can you not see the pictures? Its my first time posting so I guess I am still trying to figure everything out.

If you can see the pictures you can see that there are missing parts to the planes. I was wondering where/how people get parts besides ebay. I cannot find anything for Keen Kutters


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Try New Hampshire Plane Parts. From what I've read from others, if he doesn't have it, he can get it…...
v
http://stores.ebay.com/newhampshireplaneparts/


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

I can't tell what is missing in the small pictures, but the Keen Kutters with a single K are rebadged Stanley Bedrocks. You can probably get stanley parts to complete the plnes.


----------



## Micks26 (Apr 13, 2015)

awesome thanks kdc68


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> awesome thanks kdc68
> 
> - Brandon


v
Sure thing….good luck


----------



## Micks26 (Apr 13, 2015)

> I can t tell what is missing in the small pictures, but the Keen Kutters with a single K are rebadged Stanley Bedrocks. You can probably get stanley parts to complete the plnes.
> 
> - MNclone


You have to click the picture to make it bigger. I understand they are basically bedrocks but even finding bedrock parts is proving to be difficult.


----------

